# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  به کمکتون نیاز دارم...

## Sina98

سلام...یه مسله ای وجود داره امیدوارم شما کمکم کنید.
من میخوام سال دیگه برای داشنگاه فرهنگیان(تربیت معلم سابق) بخونم.ولی در شرایط پذیرشش معدل کل حداقل 15 رو میخواد که من ندارم.بنابراین میخوام در ترمیم معدل شرکت کنم بلکه معدلم رو از 13 بالاتر ببرم و شانسم بیشتر شه.میدونم تاپیکهای زیادی در مورد ترمیم وجود داره ولی واقعا وقت نگاه کردن این ها رو ندارم برای همین اینجا مستقیما پرسیدم.
1-شرایط ترمیم معدل چیه؟
2-منی که کنکور 97 میشه سومین کنکورم در این مورد به مشکل بر نمیخورم؟سن و...
3-چه موقع از سال ترمیم انجام میشه؟ دی-خرداد-شهریور؟؟؟
4-چه موقع جواب ترمیم معدل رو میدند؟یعنی بعد از انجام ترمیم چند روز طول میکشه؟تا قبل از انتخاب رشته برای فرهنگیان جواب ها میاد که اونا هم لحاظ کنند؟
5-موقع ثبت نام در کنکور 97 این ترمیم چه جوری لحاظ میشه؟
6-خیلی ممنون :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mojtaba2420

ترمیم که در نمره کتبی دیپلم و معدلتون ثبت نمیشه، و تغییر نمیکنه،
صرفا برای تاثیر در کنکوره نه عوض شدن نمره در ریزنمرات و معدل

----------


## Sina98

یعنی هیچ کاری نمی تونم برای ورود به فرهنگبان انجام بدم در خصوص معدل؟

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

نه متاسفانه .مگر اینکه دیپلم مجدد بگیرید شایداینجوری بشه

----------


## Sina98

> نه متاسفانه .مگر اینکه دیپلم مجدد بگیرید شایداینجوری بشه


شرایطش چه جوریه؟

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> شرایطش چه جوریه؟


شرایط ترمیم معدل اینه که:
1-معدل شما هیچ تغییری نمیکنه وصرفا نمرات شما درسایت دیپکد تغییرمیکنه
2-میتونید درشهریور و خرداد و دی شرکت کنید
3-حدود یه هفته بعدازاتمام امتحانات جوابشان میاد
4-فقط یه بار حق شرکت دارید 
5-برای شما دیپلم مجدد بهتره چون ترمیم هیچ سودی برای شما نداره
6-موفق باشی

----------


## Sina98

> شرایط ترمیم معدل اینه که:
> 1-معدل شما هیچ تغییری نمیکنه وصرفا نمرات شما درسایت دیپکد تغییرمیکنه
> 2-میتونید درشهریور و خرداد و دی شرکت کنید
> 3-حدود یه هفته بعدازاتمام امتحانات جوابشان میاد
> 4-فقط یه بار حق شرکت دارید 
> 5-برای شما دیپلم مجدد بهتره چون ترمیم هیچ سودی برای شما نداره
> 6-موفق باشی


همین دیپلم مجدد که میگین شرایطش چیه؟باید چه کرد؟

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

> همین دیپلم مجدد که میگین شرایطش چیه؟باید چه کرد؟


والا نمیدونم.برین ازاموزش وپرورش شهرتون سوال کنید

----------


## Sina98

هیچ کس دیگه ای از شرایط دیپلم مجدد نه ترمیم خبر داشته باشه؟

----------


## Sina98

UP

----------


## javad12

> UP


واسه اینکه مطلع شی از سنجش بپرس یا به آموزش و پرورش مراجعه کن...

----------


## MaHsa 95

ترمیم رو نمیدونم ولی دیپلم مجدد که باید برین آموزش و پرورش با مدارک دیپلم اول بعد برین یه مدرسه بزرگسال ثبت نام کنین و فقط میرین امتحان میدین، امتحاناش هم تو سه نوبت دی و خرداد و شهریوره ولی برای کنکور باید تا دی همه رو پاس بشید وگرنه از اون دیپلم نمیتونید برای ثبت نام کنکور استفاده کنید . راجع به شرایطتون واسه سربازی هم دقیق نمیدونم چه جوریه ولی یادمه که میگفتن چون به عنوان داوطلب آزاد ثبت نام میکنین نیازی به کارت پایان خدمت یا معافیت ندارین

----------


## MaHsa 95

و اینکه دروس مشترک رو میتونید تطبیق بزنین یعنی نمره دیپلم قبلی رو حساب میکنن براش که خیلی به نفعتونه ، فقط کافیه دروسی که نمرش کم شده یا غیر مشترکه امتحان بدین

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

----------


## Janvaljan

ترمیم معدل که کلا قضیش منتفیه ، چون تغییر در معدل کل دیپلمت نمیده و فقط برای سوابق کنکور استفاده میشه.
در مورد دیپلم مجدد ، یعنی اینکه باید تا پایان دی ماه بری دیپلم ریاضی بگیری یا انسانی. 
به نظر من همین روزا برو تربیت معلم بپرس ، الان دقیقا روزای مصاحبه و چک کردن مدرک دیپلم بچه هایی که دو سه روز پیش اسمشون برای مصاحبه اعلام شده. برو اونجا ببین اجازه میدن مثلا با توجه به این که شما اصل دیپلم دوران دبیرستانت تجربیه ، ولی سال دیگه با دیپلم ریاضی یا انسانی تو کنکور شرکت کنی و با همین دیپلم مجدد هم بری فرهنگیان پذیرش بشی یا نه. برو از خودشون خوب پرس و جو کن ، نشینی یکسال به امید فرهنگیان بخونی اخرشم بگن نمیتونی.

----------


## Sina98

خیلی ممنونم بابت کمکتون دوستان

----------

